# Battlerite - Ein Top Down Arena Brawler



## Emptyxx (5. Oktober 2016)

Die meisten werden es wahrscheinlich noch nicht kennen:

Das Beste Early-Access Spiel, was es wohl jemals in Steam gab: Battlerite

Mir persönlich macht es überaus viel Spaß, da es mal "etwas anderes"  ist. Nicht immer nur Ego-Shooter, LKW-Simulatoren oder 5vs5 MOBAs,  sondern eine kleine Mischung aus allem.

Ich zitiere mal kurz aus Steam, da es dort besser beschrieben ist, als ich es jemals könnte:

                                                         Battlerite ist ein PvP-Teamarenabrawler und der spirituelle  Nachfolger des hochgelobten Bloodline Champions. Erlebe die einzigartige  Kombination aus einem Top-Down-Shooter und einem rasanten Kampfspiel.  Nimm teil an hart umkämpften, adrenalingefüllten 2v2- und 3v3-Kämpfen.

Beteilige dich an schneller und intensiver Action, indem du die  Kontrolle über einen von mehreren Champions übernimmst, von denen jeder  seine eigenen speziellen Fähigkeiten besitzt. Weiche Kugeln aus und  führe gewaltige, ultimative Attacken mit Hilfe des auf WASD-Bewegung  & Cursor basierenden Zielsystems aus. Es geht um Skill-Shots, Timing  und Reaktion.                      


Das Spiel ist noch nicht lange draußen, hat noch keine allzugroße  Community, hat jedoch bei über 5.000 Nutzer Reviews eine  Durchschnitts-note von "Äußerst Positiv", was vorallem bei Early-Access  Spielen sehr selten ist.

Mal noch ein paar Interessante Links zum Thema:

Offizielle Battlerite Seite:
https://www.battlerite.com/

Steam Community Seite:
Steam Community :: Battlerite

Reddit Page:
https://www.reddit.com/r/BattleRite/

(einziges) deutsches Forum:
Deutschsprachiges Battlerite Community Forum


Wie findet ihr das Spiel, wenn ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt? 
Finde es persönlich, wie oben schon gesagt, sehr schön und mal wieder eine Abwechslung.

Gruß


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich habs nicht selbst gespielt, schaut aber ganz cool aus.
Mit der Schrumpfen der Spielmechaniken werden wohl die meisten Frustfaktoren eines normalen MOBAs eliminiert.

Die Optik gefällt mir persönlich nicht so, erinnert mich zu sehr an LoL.
Aber das ist ja reine Geschmacksache.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht selbst gespielt, schaut aber ganz cool aus.
> Mit der Schrumpfen der Spielmechaniken werden wohl die meisten Frustfaktoren eines normalen MOBAs eliminiert.
> 
> Die Optik gefällt mir persönlich nicht so, erinnert mich zu sehr an LoL.
> Aber das ist ja reine Geschmacksache.


Aber es ist doch das beste EA-Game, welches auf Steam jemals veröffentlicht wurde.
Was wagst Du da zu kritisieren???


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich mag der Tradition nach nur schlechte EA Games. ^^


----------



## Emptyxx (5. Oktober 2016)

Aber es ist doch gar kein EA game?
Es ist auch nicht wirklich ein MOBA, es hat zwar ein paar Elemente eines MOBAs, es ist jedoch ein Arena Brawler


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2016)

Emptyxx schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch gar kein EA game?
> Es ist auch nicht wirklich ein MOBA, es hat zwar ein paar Elemente eines MOBAs, es ist jedoch ein Arena Brawler



* E*arly-_*A*_ccess


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2016)

Für mich ist es immer noch ein MOBA.
Aber das ist natürlich Haarspalterei. ^^


----------



## Emptyxx (5. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> * E*arly-_*A*_ccess


Das ist jetzt natürlich dumm... xD

Haarspalterei würde ich es auch nicht nennen. So etwas gabs in World of Warcraft, nämlich die WoW-Arena. Und das ist sicherlich kein MOBA.
Ein Multiplayer Online Batle Arena Spiel ist es zwar, aber im anderen Sinne. Klingt komisch, ist aber so oder so, irgendwie ^^


----------

